# Oaky woods



## yotekid (Feb 23, 2010)

I am going to oaky woods March 22-25 and i was wondering where a good spot was to start looking for hogs!
And if i walk around oaky woods all day what are my chance of seeing a hog. I am veryexcited this will be my first hog hunt and i only have 3 days
Thanks


----------



## michaellee84 (Feb 23, 2010)

*oaky woods*

you have a good chance of seeing some. there is alot of sign and i mean alot. almost everywhere you look. only bad part is turkey season will be in then and my affect it some but with it being a mon-wed your odds r pretty good anyway. i know a couple spots that are always torn up. where you from ???


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 23, 2010)

That'll be opening weekend of turkey season.Try to be courteous to the turkey hunters.What's made you decide on OW?


----------



## yotekid (Feb 23, 2010)

I am from Indiana. But my sister is going to collage at columbus state university so was going to visit her. I decided OW because i have heard alot about it. Is there another spot you would rrecomend with maybe not so many turkey hunters?
Thanks


----------



## Danny Leigh (Feb 23, 2010)

What are you planning on hunting with?


----------



## yotekid (Feb 23, 2010)

My bow probably. It say is the regs you can use a muzzlelaoder but i assume that you have to have turkey shot in it right?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 23, 2010)

you could use a .50 cal with sabot..doesn't have to have bird shot in it.No there will be turkey hunters pretty much on every piece of public land during turkey season.Just have to be aware of your surroundings.I hear it is a good place for the area.Don't know anywhere else within 3 hours of there that I would try.Are you dead set on those dates


----------



## yotekid (Feb 23, 2010)

well it is going to have to be that week because that is my spring break.  I would prefer nont to go during turkey season. Would i just need a Big game license and WMA permit or do i need a Small game license also. thanks


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 23, 2010)

if you are non-res.then all you would need is a $73 WMA stamp,and $20 for a 3 day hunting/fishing license.You'd be good,but the man will prolly give you a hard time,and alot of questions being as it is turkey season,but so long as you dont shoot one,or at one,or have calls,you should be good.


----------



## yotekid (Feb 23, 2010)

are you sure i thought i had to have a big game license. I am not going to shoot a turkey.Do you have to check in at a WMA or do you just go and hunt? thanks for all the help!
Yotekid


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 24, 2010)

All you need is the Small Game license and the WMA permit.   I just got back from GA.


----------



## yotekid (Feb 24, 2010)

Ya but turkey season is going to be in when i am there.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 24, 2010)

Call this number 478-825-6354. It is the number to the game management for region #4, the one that contains Oaky Woods. They will be able to correctly answer all of your questions.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 24, 2010)

if you are not hunting turkey you do not need a big game license,just dont have a turkey call on you,or pursue them,or get caught with one if you dont have a big game license.


----------



## markland (Feb 25, 2010)

I would definitely check the regulations cuz I believe if there is a big game season in during that time you have to abide by the season rules which may mean you would have to have a big game license with you during turkey season as well whether you were hunting hogs or not.  Not really sure but I would definitely check, the GW does not know whether you are hunting just hogs or both no matter what gear you are carrying.


----------



## yotekid (Feb 25, 2010)

yea i contacted them and they said i need a big game license. How many people do you think will be there turkey hunting opening day?
Thanks


----------



## markland (Feb 25, 2010)

I would be very hesitant to hunt most WMA's during turkey season for hogs as there usually are alot of people out there, especially on the weekends, during the week would not be bad, but turkeys like the marshes and swamps as well and you will probably run into some people and moving thru while they are setup on a bird would probably not make them very happy, but it is public ground so you are entitled, but I would make more of a courteous decision and try and give them some room or just go where there are no trucks parked, but if they get after a gobbler, they could end up just about anywhere.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 25, 2010)

? Where do y'all get this from?There are several WMA's that allow squirrel hunting,and deer hunting at the same time and you do not have to have a big game license if you are not hunting big game.


----------



## markland (Feb 25, 2010)

There are a few but on amy WMA that has a special season for big game there is no small game hunting allowed.  On some that are open during the regular deer season you can still small game hunt, but he was referring to turkey season and all small game seasons are over during turkey season so you have to have the proper license for what is in season to hunt that WMA.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 25, 2010)

I disagree..You do not have to buy a big game license unless you are hunting big game.If you are caught pursuing big game,or have big game in your possesion,then you will get in trouble if you dont have a big game license.Not a court that would support a GW giving you a ticket for pursuing hogs on a WMA during turkey without a big game license.In order to hunt hogs on a wma all you have to have is your hunting license,and WMA stamp.I want to see it in writing.He'd have to give me a ticket,and in 22years of hunting,and 13 years of public land hunting I have never gotten a ticket. 



> Non -Resident Hunting & Fishing License is required for all nonresident
> hunters, except non-resident small game hunters under 16.
> Additionally, non-resident big game hunters (deer, turkey, or bear)
> 16 years of age and older must possess a valid Big Game License.
> ...





> Big game license is required for hunting deer, turkey, or bear, in
> addition to a regular Hunting License. The Big Game License requirement
> is met by residents who possess a Lifetime, Honorary, or
> Sportsman License. Everyone else who hunts big game must purchase
> ...





> FERAL HOG
> May be hunted with archery equipment during
> archery deer hunts, with deer firearms during
> firearms deer hunts, with turkey weapons
> ...


----------



## yotekid (Feb 25, 2010)

well i called the number listed above and they said in order to hunt hog at oaky woods you only need a license for whats in season she said at that time i would need a big game license.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 25, 2010)

I believe she is wrong...never have ever heard that before on any of the 14 WMA's I hunt..and it doesn't say anything like that in the regs..Like I said I know SEVERAL wma's where squirrel, and deer run together,and you do not need a big game license in order to hunt squirrels,and hogs,just because deer is also going on...the law plainly states in order to hunt hogs all you need is a hunting license,and in order to hunt the wma a wma stamp,but if you want to get the 3 day $20 hunting license which you will need to hunt hogs as required by law,and additionally the  1 year $73 wma stamp for non-residents,and if you just really want a piece of mind,get the 3 day non -res big game license which is only valid for turkey,bear,and deer for $90 then you will have all the bases covered,and maybe you can get you a turkey while you are at it..good luck!


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 25, 2010)

I beleive that since small game season ends on 28 Feb 2010, he is going to need the appropriate license for turkey season which is a big game license.  It works the same as using the right weapons during the season which is in at the time.  For turkey season, that'll be "TURKEY FIREARMS: Shotguns with No. 2 or smaller shot and any muzzleloading firearm." and "ARCHERY: Longbows, recurve bows, and compound bows are allowed for hunting any game or feral hog.  Crossbows are allowed for hunting feral hog and any game except waterfowl."


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 25, 2010)

Let me ask you this..If you are hunting hogs on your property during deer season,or turkey season,and only hogs..WHAT licenses do you need?..answer is hunting license only per hunting regs..What changes that for a WMA?Nothing..If it is deer season,and you want to hunt hogs/squirrels what license do you need?Only hunting license.

If you are hunting hogs during a special hunt on the WMA not during deer/turkey/or small game season sucj as the march 1st-march 7th rifle hunt on a few WMA's..What do you need?only a hunting license,and you're wma.If you dont have a turkey call,dont chase them,shoot at them,or have one.he can't do anything to you.If it is deer season,and you are out shooting hogs,he cant give you a ticket because you dont have a big game license unless he catches you shooting at a deer,or with one in your possesion,and you didnt have a big game license.Nothing in the regs says you must have a big game license to hunt hogs during big game season,only that you must have a hunting license.The only reason you buy a big game license is to hunt bear/turkey/deer.

If you're not hunting big game..why do you need big game license?I think he is getting the wrong info..If someone can show me in the regs where i am wrong I will gladly admit I am wrong,suck it up,and I'll shut up..lol..Hate to see him waste $90...but if he wants it just so he feels better..get it.

If deer/turkey/and no small game was in..what license would he need to hunt hogs?Only a hunting license.

Is there a LEO that can straighten me or this out?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess when alligator season is in you must have an alligator license while hunting hogs..right?lol...Just kidding,makes as much sense..You buy a license for what you are hunting.BTW a hunting license is still required to hunt hogs on private property.The purchase of the hunting license either 3 day,or 1 year will allow you to hunt hogs.No other license necessary..Except for WMA when hunting WMA.Just telling you..By law to hunt hogs at any time of year you only need a hunting license.No big game license required.Just dont get caught chasing anything but small game or hogs.

I'm going to make some calls,and write dnr.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 26, 2010)

tsknmcn said:


> I beleive that since small game season ends on 28 Feb 2010, he is going to need the appropriate license for turkey season which is a big game license.  It works the same as using the right weapons during the season which is in at the time.  For turkey season, that'll be "TURKEY FIREARMS: Shotguns with No. 2 or smaller shot and any muzzleloading firearm." and "ARCHERY: Longbows, recurve bows, and compound bows are allowed for hunting any game or feral hog.  Crossbows are allowed for hunting feral hog and any game except waterfowl."


I hunt another piece of public land that has these regulations,where certain times of the year you can only use certain weapons.All weapons are legal for hogs from rimfire,to centerfire,muzzlloaders,crossbows,compounds,recurves,everything but spear,and atl atl....but only certain times of the year,can you use certain weapons on WMA's.

He has to use the weapons that are allowed for use during that time frame,which means he is limited to turkey weapons,but that does not mean he has to have a big game license to hunt hogs.

For example if on the wma it is...

deer archery only..no small game allowed..he can only use compounds,x-bows,recurves,longbows...

If small game is also allowed at the same time as archery deer he can use compounds,x-bows,recurves,longbowsrimfire,muzzleloader,and shotguns with #2 or smaller shot...

then once deer firearms season comes in,and small game is still allowed at the same time..he can use ..compounds,x-bows,recurves,longbows,muzzleloader,...plus centerfires,rimfires,and shotguns with #2 or smaller shot

IF THERE IS NO SMALL GAME HUNTING ALLOWED DURING THE TIME DEER FIREARMS IS ALLOWED...the legal weapons are compounds,x-bows,recurves,longbows,muzzleloader,...plus centerfires..He will not be able to use the shotgun with #2 or smaller shot,or the rimfire,as they are not legal firearms for deer..they are only legal for small game,and if small game is not allowed they can not be used during that time.

The weapons limitation may change with the season,but the required license does not.


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 26, 2010)

I see your point as well.  However, you can't hunt hogs (non-game animal) on a WMA unless something else is in season.  

I may go hunt Oaky tomorrow and if I see any MIG, I'll ask this question to them.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 26, 2010)

tsknmcn said:


> I see your point as well.  However, you can't hunt hogs (non-game animal) on a WMA unless something else is in season.
> 
> I may go hunt Oaky tomorrow and if I see any MIG, I'll ask this question to them.


Or unless there is a special hog hunt going on..you are correct.



> On special hog hunts,
> specified in the WMA listings on pages 34–53,
> big game weapons may be used and hunter
> orange may be required.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 26, 2010)

I read "hunting license requirements must be met"
I am assuming you must have a valid license for what's in season.
Alligater would be different as you purchase a seperate tag for that.
My take is if you are hunting during turkey season a big game license is required.

Hog hunting is listed seperate from small game...


----------



## markland (Feb 26, 2010)

You are lucky PLP!   
It clearly states in the regs you must abide by the season rules for whatever species is in season at that time so if it is turkey season then you have to abide by the turkey hunting regulations and that includes having a big game license!  Since small game is not in season, this does not apply on public land or WMA's during turkey season.
Private land is another matter as hogs can be taken at any time with any weapon and any license, we are talking about WMA's here not private land and talking about turkey season, not deer or small game season.  He called in to the office and got the correct answer, I would not take a chance myself on it and I believe you would loose if you challended it in court.


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 26, 2010)

Goodness... glad I wont be down there.  That is a ridiculous law.  However, I did learn something...   I thought even on WMA's you could hunt hogs all year.  I didnt know that there had to be an open season on something else.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 26, 2010)

markland said:


> You are lucky PLP!
> It clearly states in the regs you must abide by the season rules for whatever species is in season at that time so if it is turkey season then you have to abide by the turkey hunting regulations and that includes having a big game license!  Since small game is not in season, this does not apply on public land or WMA's during turkey season.
> Private land is another matter as hogs can be taken at any time with any weapon and any license, we are talking about WMA's here not private land and talking about turkey season, not deer or small game season.  He called in to the office and got the correct answer, I would not take a chance myself on it and I believe you would loose if you challended it in court.


I see your point...I am usually always on top of this stype of stuff..Ive never had a GW tell me that during turkey season on a WMA you must have a big game license to hunt hogs..Being resident I have always had big game,and small game,because it doesnt cost much and I hunt everything..lol..I know for a fact if this is true..it is the only loophole I have ever seen,and it should be more clearly stated in the regs if that is true.They should say you must have big game license to pursue hogs during turkey season on a WMA.

I e-mailed DNR last night..no reply yet..


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 26, 2010)

I went to Oaky this afternoon.  I saw no MIG or hogs.  Saw some hog sign and a few tree rats.  I just knew I was going to get one because I forgot my cooler.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 28, 2010)

I love to hunt hogs during Turkey season but  I usually give the hard core Turkey hunters opening week then I get after`m hard after dinner.Don`t want to mess up a feller on a roosted bird in the morning. I have honey holes that are one way in and if a truck ain`t there I`ll go hunting..RC


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 2, 2010)

Got my first hog here in NGA during the last week of Turkey Season last year........I HOPE PLP was right.......I read it the way he did

It is kinda vague language, but I did NOT see where it says "you must be in possession of a Big Game License during Deer, Turkey season" or anything of the sort.........just the proper firearm! I killed my little piggy with a 12 ga #4 turkey load!

No i did not


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 2, 2010)

Turkey hunters usually make like a hen to try to call in a gobbler. If u hear waht seems to b a hen or if u hear a gobbler, don't walk up there, just go around. If u want to be on the safe side just get the big game license and try to call up a gobbler while u are on Oaky Woods. If u hunt down around the big grocery creek u have a fair chance of seeing hogs.


----------



## deersled (Mar 2, 2010)

I talked to the GW at Oaky earlier this year ( Mr. Jones I believe) and, I could've sworn, he said some GW's read it one way and some read it the other. Think he said he would not ticket you if you were hog hunting without a big game license during turkey season. But some GWs would. Its definitely something that needs to be cleared up in the regs.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 4, 2010)

Recieved an e-mail from WRD...I will withold the "I told you so's" but apologies will be accepted.. lol

Yotekid you can send me half of the $ I saved you..lol..j/K



> Randolph:
> 
> At this time, there is no requirement that hunting feral hog on a WMA during turkey season requires a Big Game license.
> 
> ...


----------



## squirrelslayer (Mar 5, 2010)

I will be going with yotekid on the hunt and saw the email he recieved from the DNR when the exact same question was asked and he got a a reply that had the exact same setup as yours with the heading and all only the name was different plp. only it said literally the exact opposite to yours. so it looks like the extra money will still go to the big game liscense in case we get checked by a officer with his own opinion.


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 5, 2010)

I keep hearing about the oaky woods! Being from south ga Where the heck is the oaky woods???


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 5, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> I keep hearing about the oaky woods! Being from south ga Where the heck is the oaky woods???



Not far from bonaire/kathleen ga if Im not mistaken


----------



## tsknmcn (Mar 5, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> I keep hearing about the oaky woods! Being from south ga Where the heck is the oaky woods???


 
10 miles south of Robins AFB.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 13, 2010)

squirrelslayer said:


> I will be going with yotekid on the hunt and saw the email he recieved from the DNR when the exact same question was asked and he got a a reply that had the exact same setup as yours with the heading and all only the name was different plp. only it said literally the exact opposite to yours. so it looks like the extra money will still go to the big game liscense in case we get checked by a officer with his own opinion.


It would never stand,but coming this far away from home I see where you are coming from.Good luck,and I'll be looking forward to an update.


----------



## bassin908 (Mar 14, 2010)

If you wanna see a Hog be prepared to walk roads were terri ble at the end of  small game season


----------



## yotekid (Mar 17, 2010)

What do you have to do to check in do you just have to show your licesne or what?
Thanks


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 18, 2010)

yotekid said:


> What do you have to do to check in do you just have to show your licesne or what?
> Thanks



Just sign in on the sheet at the check station. They usually ask name, city, and vehicle type.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 19, 2010)

Is it possible to hunt hogs during the week with turkey season in or is the area covered up in hunters every day?

In the GON they had like 600 hunters that had signed in last year.

I would like to try it for hogs but not if the area is alive with hunters.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 24, 2010)

I got bold today and a friend of mine and his son decided to do some exploring.
Checked in around 9:00 as we didn't want to mess up any turkey hunters. Talked to the GW and he told us some spots to try.
We were going to bowhunt but as we had never been there we all carried .50 hawkens.
Only three other people were signed in.
We walked for three hours, found lots of hog sign,especially in the pines but saw no pigs.
Had one turkey gobble about four times but he was aways off and wouldn't show.
We drove around checking the maps for about an hour and then walked a creek bottom for two more hours.
We were pretty toasty and worn out by then.
All the roads we were on were fine, bumpy but dry.
It looks like a nice place that could swallow up a lot of hunters.
We plan to go back with the bows soon.


----------



## yotekid (Mar 24, 2010)

well we went for 3 days ad got one pig we saw sign every where but only on group. Never ran into turkey huntiner in the woods saw a few and talked to a few on the road.


----------



## joe wiechec (Mar 25, 2010)

I took a 73 year old friend  out Monday afternoon. He ended up with his first hog ever.
I hear he tells the story of his hunt with the excitement of a 3 yr old!


----------



## frankwright (Mar 25, 2010)

Joe, Congratulations to your friend. I hope I never get too old to get excited over hunting either.


----------

